# Installing a gas insert, no chimney??



## lacewood (Sep 14, 2009)

Good afternoon,

Last year I moved into a new home and replaced a somewhat new Enviro gas insert with a wood burning insert. We are looking to add another small wood stove in the kitchen to help heat that end of the house, so far so good...as we are looking for a small free standing stove my wife asks why can't we just install the gas insert in the kitchen, build essentially a fireplace with metal studs, durarock and then tile the face.

Can this be done? I assume that it can?

I am sorry I do not know all that much about how these work, hopefully someone here can help me out


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2009)

lacewood said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> 
> Last year I moved into a new home and replaced a somewhat new Enviro gas insert with a wood burning insert. We are looking to add another small wood stove in the kitchen to help heat that end of the house, so far so good...as we are looking for a small free standing stove my wife asks why can't we just install the gas insert in the kitchen, build essentially a fireplace with metal studs, durarock and then tile the face.
> 
> ...



You will have to check the manual or with Enviro Tech see if rigid Direct Vent (DV) is approved for use on your insert. 
If so, you will also hafta find some way to put the insert into an approved ZC housing.
Again, Enviro Tech or the manual will tell you if it is allowable.
If it isn't sell the unit & buy a free standing DV stove...


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have never seen a gas insert that was approved to be installed anyplace outside of a masonry or ZC wood fireplace. You would have to check the install manual or with a dealer of that product. For the products that we sell the answer would be no.


----------

